# Hell what a fat part of my body...



## mischel (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey everybody! :bow: 

When i brush my teeth i have to take of my t-shirt because everytime some toothpaste drips on my shirt and not into the washbasin (yeah... my belly's so big ).
Yesterday in the morning when i was brushing my teeth a special part of my body catched my eyes in the mirror.

My Arms^^...
Hell they are incredibly fat. I love that so much. Just watch the picture and imagine that they are even a bit fatter in reality.
The measuring tape says 51cm and Google counts that as 20.0787402 inches... I'm sure it is more because my measurement was inaccurately.

If there are requests i can try to put in a video of my jiggeling fat arms into this thread... Anymore interested?

Finally i think that i am fairly muscular and i love that so much that nobody can imagine this because my arms are soooo fat .

Now i go into the movies... watching Rocky getting beaten ;-)...



Byebye,

Michael


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 12, 2007)

Great arms, Michael! It is great, isn't it, having muscles that are buried under fat - people don't suspect they're there! 

Bigger arms are better arms!


----------



## scarcity (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, so squeezable  I bet my tiny arms can both fit inside your arm


----------



## BBWBecky (Feb 13, 2007)

You look awesome..I sure would love to see the arm jiggling video...


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 27, 2007)

so i'm here... seeing your threads .... n.n.... i'm so so SO falling for you mr. mischel ...:wubu: .... beautiful arm btw xD... ur so cute!!! :wubu:


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fat jiggly arms are a big plus in my book, so I'll sign my name down for a video too (you can just pretend that I'm not going to watch it).


----------



## Wantabelly (Jun 27, 2007)

Mischel, every part of you is super sexy.... Would love to stroke those arms...mmmmm :smitten:


----------



## mischel (Aug 26, 2007)

Little Update...
This picture is from today, the other one is from february.
Did i gain?
On the pictures i could not see a differenc but my new measurement says 52 cm (= 20.4724409 inches).
I gained 0,4 inches since february! I know... it's NOT MUCH, but that are my upper arms ...... .

byebye,

mischel

PS: This is my frist post with measurement-comparison


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 26, 2007)

just stunning xxx


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 26, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> Great arms, Michael! It is great, isn't it, having muscles that are buried under fat - people don't suspect they're there!
> 
> Bigger arms are better arms!



My experience says otherwise, at least in latinamerica ppl see fat and think strong... BS!! I didn't have any muscles until I got my knee hurt and I had to use my arms to carry myself 

Well thats all, I'll keep writing my obituary :eat1:


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess this is off-topic regarding your arms, but your comment about dripping toothpaste reminds me of something I have noticed about myself. Just over two years ago, I had a completely flat stomach. So when I sat at a table to eat, I could lean forward slightly such that, if some food fell off my fork, it would land on my plate or, at least, the edge of the table.

Since then, I have grown a fairly round, protruding belly. So when I sit at a table to eat, my belly is pressed up against the edge of the table and there is no "open space" left to allow me to lean slightly forward anymore. As a result, when some food occasionally falls off my fork, it now lands on my belly often leaving a mark on my shirt that cannot be easily wiped off. It is very annoying.

When I agreed with my girlfriend's request for me to gain weight I considered many of the possible consequences. But I must confess that food-stained shirts was not something that occurred to me.


----------

